# Heavy bleeding after 12 week scan at 12 weeks 5 days? Please help!



## clacko

Yesterday morning I had my 12 weeks scan, saw baby happy and healthy licking around! Then last night was sat watching tv and felt warm down there and was covered in blood, all over! I got up and it poured all down my leg! No clots or tissues just bright red blood. Oh rang for an ambulance while I sat shivering and crying my eyes out. A and e did nothing and told me to go back today for a scan. Scan is booked for 9:15 and I'm petrified, im still spotting bright red blood. 

Has anyone heard of anything like this and baby be ok? How can everything be fine in the morning and not 10 hours later! I'm so scared, I'm having little cramps a bit like period pains but nothing agonising! I'm so scared I'm losing my baby only hours after seeing it kicking and heart beating away!


----------



## 3porfavor

I hope all turned out ok. I had the same happen to me at 10 weeks. Massive gush of blood but no cramps or clots. Went for u/s and baby was fine. Was diagnosed with hematoma which was bleeding out. They are usually totally harmless.


----------



## jands

my wife had blood at 10 weeks and 12 weeks after EVERY vaginal ultrasound. The doctor said "there is no way it is related to the ultrasound", yet every time they put it in her she was bleeding (heavily) after


----------



## davidjoemum

hi i had that at 12 weeks and i know what you going through i was in tesco in the evening while i stood in veggie section i feel warm in my pants i dont know why i've done it but i put my hand in my pants took it out and i saw blood next minute i stood im my own blood it was like from horror movie.hospital was next to tesco so i drove myself there while waiting in A&E i was crying my eyes out they do nothing told to wait so i started crying out loud and told them who i was(i work for this hospital in gynaecology clinic) so they move me to the room and i was seen by doctor right away.she took blood and told me that i need to be examin internally i said ok.while she examined me i felt something coming out of me than i looked down and it was massive blood clot size of fist or bigger i started crying again i knew it could be over but i was still hoping for miracle they refer me for scan next morning.it was the longest night ever i didnt sleept at all.next morning i went back to the hospital early at 8.30 (because from my experience iknew that if they have referal from A&E they will call you to come in the afternoon or next day as they might be busy)i sat in waiting room and ask Sheila(ultrasound receptionist)to ask consultant to scan me first if its possible he knew me so he agreed.i walked into the room sobbing and telling him what happened last night he calmed me down told to lie down he turn away monitor so i couldnt see then he turn monitor back to me and i saw heart beat this time was tears of joy!!!!!!!!!!!that was sixteen months ago.now he sitting next to me watching spongebob!!!
darling bleeding in pregnancy is very common and in my case it was blood from my last preiod sitting there waiting to come out thats what consultant explained to me.i really hope your case is like mine so please go for scan and give us an update!


----------



## clacko

All turned out fine in the end. Have since had another bleed a week later and was examined internally and no reason was found for the blood. Guess just one of those things. I'm 14 weeks and 3 days now so all going well, Iv also started feeling baby wriggling around which is reassuring. Xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Clacko 

to reassure you - i had bleeding ever two to three weeks from 7 weeks, up until this last Saturday! I have had so many reassurance scans, its ridiculous. Then finally last week a doctor spotted a polyp on my cervix (like a small cyst) which builds up with blood, then bursts, then refills etc. 

I've seen so many doctors regarding bleeding, and each told me bleeding isn't 'normal' but equally, is very common. So try and trust that all is okay, and try not to be too alarmed if it does happen again. It doesn't seem to be effecting your baby, so that is a great sign xx


----------



## davidjoemum

im sooooo glad it all worked out well for you!!!!!
look after yourself!!!!


----------

